# PVC Service Mast?



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

So, I was at the supply house doing a little price shopping. I saw PVC weather heads/mast heads. I never really gave it much thought. But, the pvc option seems quite a bit cheaper.

I thought about using it on my own home to see how it would turn out. But I don't even know the codes for using pvc as a service mast. I'm going to post a few pics. so all help is appreciated.











This is where the Main panel will be.










I was thinking that I would bring a PVC mast up and install a 90 to keep it away from the window.




Thoughts?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You may want to check local and POCO codes before buying it.... they may not allow it.

The NEC allows it, provided you aren't using as an attachment point for a service drop. Use an eyebolt instead.

Strap the s**t out of it, since PVC has a lot of movement in it due to thermal expansion & contraction.

By your pix, you're not 3' away from the window......


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> By your pix, you're not 3' away from the window......


My best guess is 2.83'

~Matt


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

What is POCOs?
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep, I might have to move it over a bit more. I have a little room to play with.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

POwer COmpany

~Matt


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL k thanks.


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

I've put in a few... I like PVC, it's light :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The ONLY thing I like about the idea of a PVC mast is that the weatherhead is nonconductive, and that sharp bend on a metal weatherhead has always concerned me a little bit. Maybe I am just a little overcautious, but in the long run it will keep me safer.

~Matt


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I use PVC when the mast will not penetrate the roof. Easier to work with!


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

jbfan said:


> I use PVC when the mast will not penetrate the roof. Easier to work with!


That's the way it's done in our area.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Unless I am going through the roof, it is always in PVC. So much easier to work with. Plus it doesn't get rusty in a few years like ridgid or emt does. It is very rare in this area to see anything other than PVC when it doesn't penetrate the roof. I don't think I could be cost competetive any other way.

Jeff


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Inspectors and POCO are not sure. They say that that haven't had anyone ask before. I live in Denver. i didn't think it was that small of a city.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Around here the POCO puts the service mast up and almost always in PVC.


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

Smileyboy said:


> I was thinking that I would bring a PVC mast up and install a 90 to keep it away from the window.


The pipe would not be a problem at the window. A SE cable wouldn't be a problem either.

230.9 Clearances on Buildings.
Service conductors and final spans shall comply with 230.9(A), (B), and (C).
(A) Clearances. Service conductors *installed as open conductors* *or multiconductor cable without an overall outer* *jacket* shall have a clearance of not less than 900 mm (3 ft) from windows that are designed to be opened, doors, porches, balconies, ladders, stairs, fire escapes, or similar locations.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

jwelectric said:


> The pipe would not be a problem at the window. A SE cable wouldn't be a problem either.


No matter what way he brings it up, it will have to go around that corner. There is no way the PoCo will be able to termnate on the same side as the window and maintain 3 ft. of clearance there. 

Jeff


----------

